# The Chamber Of Reflection



## rebis (May 23, 2014)

Do you have it in your lodge?

It is a darkened room containing several symbols and artifacts designed to stimulate the intellect of the new initiate prior to the ceremony.

It is here where he writes his philosophical testament before being imitated into the craft.

From my travels overseas I found that   most lodges seam to have such a chamber. We however here on the left coast do not.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 23, 2014)

As previously discussed in other threads within this forum... The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. does neither support nor allow the usage of the "chamber of reflection" in any part of the ritualistic work.

Its been a pretty touchy subject at times.


----------



## JamesMichael (May 23, 2014)

We don't have one, but we have plans to build one in our facility. Our GL has an official guide.


----------



## Mike Martin (May 23, 2014)

Not used by any of the three Home Grand Lodges (England, Ireland & Scotland) in the UK.

Mainly because when they started there was no such thing in Freemasonry.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 23, 2014)

Before becoming a Freemason, a man will be looking at symbols that have zero masonic meaning to them as they are not yet taught the meaning behind anything that could be in that room. It kind of goes against the "dispel any preconceived notions," portion of what a non mason is told since the prep room will without a doubt give a man false notions of what he is about to embark on.

imho of course.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 23, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Before becoming a Freemason, a man will be looking at symbols that have zero masonic meaning to them as they are not yet taught the meaning behind anything that could be in that room. It kind of goes against the "dispel any preconceived notions," portion of what a non mason is told since the prep room will without a doubt give a man false notions of what he is about to embark on.
> 
> imho of course.


"since the prep room will without a doubt" should read as "since the CoR will without a doubt..."

p.s.

Is the lack of an edit button intentional?


----------



## dfreybur (May 23, 2014)

rebis said:


> From my travels overseas I found that   most lodges seam to have such a chamber. We however here on the left coast do not.



At least one left coast lodge has it.  Vallee de France in Pasadena retained its Louisiana style French First Degree when they switched their charter to California.  They use a Chamber of Reflection.  There's another French speaking lodge in the Bay Area that might as well.  If you ever have a change to attend a first degree at either, I recommend you get on that bus and take the ride!


----------



## crono782 (May 23, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Is the lack of an edit button intentional?



It's a link at the bottom of the posts. I edit mine that way at least.


----------



## dfreybur (May 23, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Is the lack of an edit button intentional?



Lost during the recent major upgrade.  I hope that feature comes back at some point.  My spelling and grammar are atrocious so I used the feature frequently.


----------



## crono782 (May 23, 2014)

I used the edit feature just today on the forum. Both on the site and app. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (May 23, 2014)

All of my US lodges use one.
Whether appointed with the "questionable" accoutrements or not, I believe candidates need a quiet space to reflect, alone, before their Initiation.


----------



## Rob_Eades (May 26, 2014)

Rebis-JJones...TrySquare.........Reflect on what?  Most think this is a time to bond with the candidate and to set him at ease and to prepare him for the lesson he is about to receive. The Grand Lodge of VA does not recognize the chamber of reflection and determined them to be an innovation in Freemasonry and a deviation from the ritual as taught by the Committee on Work. Quite frankly Brother if you put me in that room with skulls, etc., you would have found me in the parking lot making my escape.  Just one question. What is the desired result?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (May 26, 2014)

The desired result, I say is to begin to sow the seeds of a lesson in the candidate that finally comes to fruition in the Masters degree...

Sadly as is often the case more effort is made to devalue the experience or the degree itself by cracking jokes while inside a messy storage room. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (May 26, 2014)

Rob_Eades said:


> Reflect on what?  Most think this is a time to bond with the candidate and to set him at ease and to prepare him for the lesson he is about to receive.


You answered your own question... reflect on the lesson he is about to receive.
You say "bond with the candidate." Who's doing that? In my lodge, everyone is in opening the lodge, and there's no one hanging out with the candidate.


----------



## vangoedenaam (May 26, 2014)

The chamber is an integral part of ritual. The mm degree will actually explain the reasoning behind that. Its in fact a thing used in rituals by many much older groups. If done well and taken seriously it is a very profound experience for the initiate. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JJones (May 27, 2014)

Isn't the CoR used in many places outside the US?  I don't see how it's an innovation...


----------



## Rob_Eades (May 27, 2014)

Brethren lets agree to disagree on this one.  We apparently do things a little different here. The candidate is never left alone, he is reassured, comfort level raised and and introduced to true Brotherhood. These Chambers were being used in a couple of Lodges not long ago.  Some of those who had been through these were interviewed.  Most spoke positively of the experience but not one could articulate a a single lesson that they took from this experience.  Sorry guys not a supporter. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 27, 2014)

trysquare said:


> In my lodge, everyone is in opening the lodge, and there's no one hanging out with the candidate.


Unless one really digs the opening exchange between all the officers, you only need 7 to open a lodge. Someone, preferably an officer that has no lines in the opening or closing, should stay with candidates in waiting.

I was told that we actually had someone who walked out. His contact in the lodge later found out that he was really nervous and had last minute questions that could not be answered.

I know anecdotal statements have to be taken with a grain of salt. However, we all have parts to do on degree nights. Getting one brother to sit with the candidates or brothers waiting to receive their next degree should be one of them imo.

No disrespect meant, trysquare.


----------



## Brother JC (May 27, 2014)

None taken. I've just never seen it, that's all. In NM, the Tiler is the only one still outside, and is available if the candidate has questions. But I think that by the time the night is set everything should have been answered already.
Each lodge to their own. I, personally, value having had the chamber to contemplate within before my Initiation.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 27, 2014)

In our Lodge, after the candidate has received the reading, the Master of Ceremonies remains with him in the anteroom and prepares him for his entrance into the Lodgeroom. He is _never _left alone.


----------



## Brother JC (May 28, 2014)

The time I've been referring to would be prior to the reading, prior even to the WM being informed that there's a candidate in waiting.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 28, 2014)

We ask the candidate to arrive at Lodge for dinner at 630. The 7 officers go up and open the Lodge between 715 and 730. I was accompanied by 2 other candidates and one Master Mason who talked our ears off to calm us down and keep us company. Once the business end of things were dispensed with the SMoC came down and got us.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 29, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Unless one really digs the opening exchange between all the officers, you only need 7 to open a lodge. ...


Depending, of course, on the jurisdiction and the degree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Its been a pretty touchy subject at times.


Just out of curiousity, why is it a touchy subject?


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 2, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why is it a touchy subject?


A number of Jurisdictions have issue with the CoR, claiming that it is an "innovation" and therefore illegal. Some worry that it is too much for a Candidate to grasp, others feel it's "too creepy." Often, lodges wishing to implement the CoR have come under fire, had edicts leveled against them, and had to give up the inclusion of such items. The Chain of Union also draws the ire of some, but rarely to the same extent.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 2, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why is it a touchy subject?



Texas is one of the very many jurisdictions that requires a standard ritual.

Had the lodge in question started and finished the practice before opening lodge, it would not have been a part of the ritual at all and that should not have triggered problems.

Unfortunately they conducted the practice after tiling the lodge.  As such it was not standard ritual and thus defiance against the authority of grand lodge.

It's touchy because a lot of brothers think CofR is a good idea and they didn't want it screwed up in such an obvious way.  Other brothers think it is an attempt to introduce mysticism into our mystical order and they don't like to admit that's part of what we already do so even broaching the topics gives them the heeby jeebies.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 3, 2015)

Brother JC said:


> The Chain of Union also draws the ire of some, but rarely to the same extent.


Excuse my ignorance brother, I am fairly new to The Craft, but what is The Chain of Union?


----------



## chrmc (Nov 3, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Excuse my ignorance brother, I am fairly new to The Craft, but what is The Chain of Union?



Generally it refers to a part of the opening and closing ritual that you'll see in some jurisdictions. The brethren will usually gather around the alter, cross their arms and lock hands whilst and opening or closing prayer is read. Some times it'll be done as part of the procession in or out of lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 4, 2015)

That about covers it, though I've only experienced it after Closing the Lodge, not before Opening.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 4, 2015)

Just found this discussion.

I've said my peace on my support of the CoR in other threads, but there was something that was touched on here that I'd like to comment on.  It seems that some are concerned that a candidate should not be left alone for one reason or another.  In my mind, nothing could be further from the truth.  For one thing, the man is supposed to ask of his own free will and accord.  If you're worried that he might escape if left on his own for a few minutes, maybe you need to reevaluate the manner in which candidates are selected.  Secondly, the purpose of the CoR is to reflect, not only on the undertaking of the degree, but on one's own life; what he has done, and what he will do.  Someday, we'll all have to answer for those things.  If a man isn't comfortable being alone with his thoughts about what kind of a man he is in a dark room here on earth, maybe that will tell him something of importance of it when he knows that he'll be alone in his accountability in the here after.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 4, 2015)

What is there to reflect on if he hasnt taken the degree yet?


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 4, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What is there to reflect on if he hasnt taken the degree yet?


His life.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 4, 2015)

The place I experienced the Chain of Union was Stated meetings at a Scottish Rite in North Carolina that I attended for the year I lived in NC.


----------



## chrmc (Nov 4, 2015)

Brother JC said:


> That about covers it, though I've only experienced it after Closing the Lodge, not before Opening.


Standard practice in the Swedish Rite as far as I'm aware. But I agree, most of them are probably done with the closing prayer. It's a really nice ceremony that I wish we could institute.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 4, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Texas is one of the very many jurisdictions that requires a standard ritual.
> 
> Had the lodge in question started and finished the practice before opening lodge, it would not have been a part of the ritual at all and that should not have triggered problems.
> 
> ...


Very much as happened in Utah.


----------



## GKA (Nov 4, 2015)

We do not practice this in blue lodge, I think that if we did, more new brothers would realize the importance of their commitment


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 5, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What is there to reflect on if he hasnt taken the degree yet?


The great undertaking he is about to commit to.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 5, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What is there to reflect on if he hasnt taken the degree yet?



In the version I saw, he is asked to write his will.  What he knows is he is asked to get his affairs in order.  What we know if that reminder of his mortality is a part of the great lessons of a subsequent degree.  It's like two legs that lead up to the same body.


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 14, 2015)

The chamber of reflection is pretty widely used in continental Europe. Here in Germany I know that the AF&AM lodges use it in the first degree, and a different form of it in the third degree. I am not sure about the second, as I have not seen the fullness of a German second degree yet. I think that even if it is, as some say, an "innovation" it is a good addition to the ritual. It gives the candidate some time to really meditate on what they are about to or have already experienced and can set the mood for the rest of the ceremony.
The chain of union is also present here, and I have to say that, in my opinion, American ritual is sorely missing out by not including it. Especially when used in the first degree with the newly initiated Brother, it is a moving visual manifestation of Brotherhood and drives home some of the lessons taught in the degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2015)

I spent yesterday and today going through the Scottish Rite and got to experience the Chamber of Reflection. It was truly eye opening. Very much enjoyed the experience.


----------



## GrandJojo (Nov 17, 2015)

In Belgium, all Lodges use a Chamber of Reflection - in which you will find a tressleboard with symbols on it - such as a rooster, the letters VITRIOL, a desk with a skull, sulfur, salt, clay, and writing material to write your will - which may or may be read in the Lodge. The rooms is small, usually very dark, and lit by a single candle.

I belong to a US style Lodge - and the Lodge building was not conceived with us in mind - in that there is no changeroom that leads directly to the Temple itself, there is only the door  by which the Brethren enter. Usually chambers of reflection are located in the basement. So we use that room as a changeroom and do not explain the symbols. JDs and SDs know when to answer the door by context - as we know to expect the candidate at a specific point in the ritual - who will be led to the door of the Temple by the Stewards.

Use of reflection rooms has been around for hundreds of years in France and on the Continent - I can't imagine why it is deemed an innovation, other than ignorance of Masonry outside the US and GB.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 17, 2015)

GrandJojo said:


> In Belgium, all Lodges use a Chamber of Reflection - in which you will find a tressleboard with symbols on it - such as a rooster, the letters VITRIOL, a desk with a skull, sulfur, salt, clay, and writing material to write your will - which may or may be read in the Lodge. The rooms is small, usually very dark, and lit by a single candle.
> 
> I belong to a US style Lodge - and the Lodge building was not conceived with us in mind - in that there is no changeroom that leads directly to the Temple itself, there is only the door  by which the Brethren enter. Usually chambers of reflection are located in the basement. So we use that room as a changeroom and do not explain the symbols. JDs and SDs know when to answer the door by context - as we know to expect the candidate at a specific point in the ritual - who will be led to the door of the Temple by the Stewards.
> 
> Use of reflection rooms has been around for hundreds of years in France and on the Continent - I can't imagine why it is deemed an innovation, other than ignorance of Masonry outside the US and GB.


What is a "US style lodge?"  The US lodges with which Inam familiar have a preparation room. 

Which GL declared it an innovation?  From my experience, it was prohibited because it was not part of the approved ritual, not a part of anglophone symbolic degrees, or done in an excessive manner.


----------



## GrandJojo (Nov 17, 2015)

The Lodge I belong to was created by US servicemen in Paris when NATO was there - we practice the California Ritual. We relocated to Brussels with NATO.
In Germany, there is "The American Canadian Grand Lodge" - whichcan be seen as a District/Provincial Grand Lodge of the United Grand Lodges of Germany. These Lodges tend to practice US rituals in one form or another. On the continent, we tend to refer to this using the general term of "York Rite" for the first three degrees. However, these "US Style Lodges" are not attached to a specific US GL, they are under jurisdiction of the GL they are based out of - with the exception of some travelling/military Lodges that are meeting on US bases. These permanent US style Lodges have adapted to European customs, by using continental regalia for example - and modified their ritual to suit building arrangements and so on.

In the California Ritual, we only have a preparation room. It's the same in Texas, where I am also a member. There is no symbolism in there, it's a room adjacent to the Temple, and the name is self-explanatory. We have no such room in our building in Brussels. Instead, we have little rooms in the basement which also serve that purpose, but are decorated . Look in this wikipedia article to see the tressle board you'd find in there. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamber_of_Reflection


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2015)

Lodges working under United Grand Lodge Victoria (UGLV) do not use the CHoR.. We're an amalgamation of predominately English but also Scottish and Irish Lodges... Dont think UGLE us it, but believe the Scotts do. A lot of American Craft Lodges seem Scottish in character (and so do their ritual). I blame Preston and Webb LOL... but it's certainly a more dramatic ritual on the page. I've never seen it, but have seen Scottish Degrees worked and felt that gave me a window into it.. Although our ritual was an amalgamation of the EC, IC and SC, it is very Emulation in character. Mind you, cross the boarder into NSW and to QLD and their in Tartan and working something which is obviously very "Scottish"... 

In short, the CHoR is far from Universal.


----------

